# Upper Thigh Pain



## prowler (Jan 3, 2016)

Being relatively fit at age 73, I noticed increasing stiffness and pain when I try to tie my shoes or step into my Jeep. With browsing a bit on the web, I think my issue is related to one of my quad muscles, namely the Rector Femoris. One site cautioned that seniors who sit too much allow the quads to become inflexible (among other maladies). I think this piece of information might fit my situation, given that I've done little exercise with the onset of cold weather. Note: During the warmer weather months, I usually walk on our scenic trails every day.

Curious to know if you have experienced this problem and what process you took (or are "taking") to ease the pain.


----------



## Yaya (Jan 3, 2016)

Walking/stretching may help. Both are great for everyone. Might do the stretches slow.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 3, 2016)

I've noticed that from time to time as well. For me it seems to depend on weather. Rainy days and things can really hurt.


----------



## prowler (Jan 3, 2016)

I definitely need to make activity a priority during the winter weeks/months. Sitting in front of a TV for even 4 hours a day seems to be bad for geezers. http://www.mayoclinic.org/healthy-lifestyle/adult-health/expert-answers/sitting/faq-20058005


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

I think that many people are deficient in Magnesium these days, the foods we use to eat years ago that provided us with Magnesium are now grown in nutrient depleted soils, so supplementation is needed for various vitamins and minerals.  Magnesium is good for bones and muscles.

I take 300mg of Magnesium Citrate daily in capsule form.  I use a lot of supplements for years now, not on any prescription drugs yet, and hope to avoid that.  Also, regular Epsom Salts baths are inexpensive and soothing for the bones and muscles.  I also have some Magnesium Oil on hand for muscle cramps, relieves them in seconds.

Pain like yours is often cause by inflammation.  MSM (Methyl-sulfonyl-methane) and Turmeric (Curcumin) are two things that help relieve inflammation in the body, along with other benefits, I also take these daily.

Stretching will definitely help, as Yaya mentioned doing them slowly and carefully is key to avoid injuries.  Stretching is something I really need to do more, I get in my walking every day, but stretching is so good for the body.

As with any vitamin or supplement, it's always wise to research any side effects or drug interactions, especially if you have a medical condition and are currently using any prescription drugs.


----------



## prowler (Jan 3, 2016)

SeaBreeze -

Great post!  Thanks for all that pertinent info. Firstly, regarding your thoughts about chemical deficiencies, that might be something I should consider. Over the last few months, I've manage to lose 30+ pounds ... something I've been trying to do for 40 years .... and in that light, my food intake has been dramatically changed. Maybe I have neglected to insure proper supplements in my diet during this weight loss.

I love the video 'exercise' library on Youtube. Those [above] will be added to my new stretch routine.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

Prowler, congratulations on your 30 plus pound weight loss!  I think supplements are always good, but healthy nutrition is important too, they can work hand in hand.  Glad you liked the videos.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jan 3, 2016)

Oh dear, I'm glad everyone is inspired. But on a good day I can hike ten miles up the nature reserve. If I ever look like the lady in the video I'm shooting myself.


----------



## imp (Jan 3, 2016)

Prowler, your profile page caught my eye. I have a wife, a Hoosier, who will be joining you there on Wednesday. Your walking often is very important. I, too, am 73, and note a variety of sneaky new aches and pains which come and go.

Perhaps your thinking about nutrition is close to fact: losing a lot of weight in a relatively short time throws monkey-wrenches into the body's accepted routines, I believe. Since you evidently changed eating habits quite a lot, are you keeping track of protein intake? If inadequate, the body secures the short-fall by "robbing" it from places like large muscles. Just a thought.    imp


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Oh dear, I'm glad everyone is inspired. But on a good day I can hike ten miles up the nature reserve. If I ever look like the lady in the video I'm shooting myself.



You should be thankful, I'm also in pretty good shape for being in my 60s.  But, there are many folks out there that would love to look and feel as healthy as that lady in the video.  I've been to a few Silver Sneakers classes at the gym, and there are lots of seniors that have health and fitness limitations that they constantly have to deal with.  Honestly, I've seen much younger people who are struggling with physical issues that have a negative effect on their daily lives.


----------



## Butterfly (Jan 3, 2016)

Prowler, if you aren't getting enough calcium or D-3 it can contribute to muscle spasms -- so sayeth my doc.   He ran blood tests for both at last checkup and found I was low on both and advised supplements.


----------

